# Battlefield 3: No-Origin-Crack aufgetaucht: Warnung - Origin-Konto durch Exe-Datei in Gefahr



## TheKhoaNguyen (2. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: No-Origin-Crack aufgetaucht: Warnung - Origin-Konto durch Exe-Datei in Gefahr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: No-Origin-Crack aufgetaucht: Warnung - Origin-Konto durch Exe-Datei in Gefahr


----------



## Bladever (2. November 2011)

Schade mit den Crack war es viel einfacher und sicherra als mit Origin. Denn muss ich es doch noch mit Sandboxi bei mir zumflaufen zubringen


----------



## Luuux (2. November 2011)

Bladever schrieb:


> Schade mit den Crack war es viel einfacher und sicherra als mit Origin. Denn muss ich es doch noch mit Sandboxi bei mir zumflaufen zubringen


 
Würde ich nicht probieren an deiner Stelle. Mit Sandboxi kannst du zwar möglichen enthaltenen Viren vorbeugen, aber es wird ja SERVERSEITIG geprüft und evtl. dein Account gesperrt. Da ilft dir auch Sandboxi nichts ^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. November 2011)

erstmal is das garkein crack sondern ein bypass und zweitens funktioniert der wunderbar


----------



## realgsus (2. November 2011)

Sandboxi soll ja auch nur verhindern, dass die Schadsoftware von ES (glaub "origin" genannt) auf deinem Rechner wütet


----------



## khaalan (2. November 2011)

inwiefern würde denn die sandbox variante gegen die agbs von denen verstoßen?
ist eine ernstgemeinte frage....finde nix was auf solche dinge hindeutet


----------



## Cairilius (2. November 2011)

Der Entwickler bzw. das verantwortliche Team hinter Origin gehört einfach nur gefeuert - ebenso sollte EA aus diesem absoluten Missgriff lernen.


----------



## Michii17 (2. November 2011)

ihr habt alle sorgen ...


----------



## realgsus (2. November 2011)

Glaub das führt jetz zu nem Missverständnis hier oder? Luux glaubt Bladever will mit Sandboxi den "Crack" zum Laufen bringen. Der will aber eigentlich nur verhindern, dass origin und damit das saubere BF3 auf dem Rechner rumschnüffelt. Dazu eignet sich Sandboxi wohl. 

Gegen das einsperren von Origin in der SB spricht aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nichts. Es ist wohl eher zu empfehlen, wenn man BF3 denn unbedingt unterstützen möchte.


----------



## Krampfkeks (2. November 2011)

Kurze frage: wenn man dank der .exe kein Origin mehr braucht - ist der origin account nicht vollkommen egal?


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (2. November 2011)

Ich denke schon das es EA nicht gefallen wird wenn ihr Origin in einer Sandbox laufen lasst. Mit der Zustimmung der EULA/AGB habt ihr euch ja quasi bereiterklärt dass Origin herumschnüffeln darf. Im Gegenzug unterbindet ihr das eigentlich zugestimmte. Somit wäre es wohl Vertragsbruch von eurer Seite aus. ^^

Das die EULA selbst mehr als fragwürdig ist hab ich hier aber mal außen vor gelassen. ^^


----------



## realgsus (2. November 2011)

Man erlaubt doch nur, dass es in dem Kram rumschnüffeln darf, an den es kommt. Wenn es nich aus'm Sandkasten rauskommt, is das doch aber nich mein Problem? 

Naja, auch wenn ich dafür sicher wieder von den Fanboys geflamed werde, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, die Finger von dem Spiel zu lassen, damit EA vielleicht mal mitbekommt, dass sie nicht alles mit den Gamern machen können. Aber leider werden sich die meisten einfach willig vorbeugen und einstecken, was immer kommen mag. Ich find's ja selber schade,  habe mich sehr auf  BF3 gefreut, aber unter diesen Bedingungen werde ich es wohl genauso meiden müssen, wie seinerzeit MW2.

Flame on.


----------



## Comp4ny (2. November 2011)

Wer den No-Origin-Crack nutzt, muss eig. keine Panik um seinen Account haben, da EA keine direkten Zugriff auf die von Privaten Nutzern erstellten Servern hat.

Somit kann EA da gar nichts Sperren.
Würde EA zb. Netplayers darum bitten folgende Software etc. pp. aufzuspielen, müsse Netplayers die Kunden darüber Informieren um was es sich handelt.

EA macht nur Panikmache damit die Datensammlung nicht gefährdet wird.


----------



## Vordack (2. November 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Wer den No-Origin-Crack nutzt, muss eig. keine Panik um seinen Account haben, da EA keine direkten Zugriff auf die von Privaten Nutzern erstellten Servern hat.
> 
> Somit kann EA da gar nichts Sperren.
> Würde EA zb. Netplayers darum bitten folgende Software etc. pp. aufzuspielen, müsse Netplayers die Kunden darüber Informieren um was es sich handelt.
> ...



Naja, wenn EA mit Origin die Md5 (die Checksums) der BF3.exe prüft (und das kann Origin), dann fliegt es ganz schnell auf


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. November 2011)

razer sind einzigen die sich noch für die interessen der spieler einsetzen


----------



## Comp4ny (2. November 2011)

@ Vordack - Das mag Origin zwar können,
aber durch die Exe startest du es ja überhaupt nicht, also hat Ori keinen zugriff auf die Exe da es nicht weiß das du BF spielen willst.

Ich nutze ihn zwar (noch) nicht, aber solche Aussagen haben schon viele Publisher / Entwickler gesagt.


----------



## McTrevor (2. November 2011)

> Wer diese Warnung ignoriert und in Folge womöglich seine Version von Battlefield 3 verliert, hat von unserer Seite aus keinerlei Ansprüche auf Ersatz.



Ist ja nicht so, daß man überhaupt noch irgendwelche Ansprüche nach Bestätigen der EULA hätte.

Was mich angeht können die an der Eula rumschrauben, bis sie schwarz werden. Solange Origin dabei ist bleibt das Ding im Laden stehen. Mehr Zeit für andere Games.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Vordack (2. November 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> @ Vordack - Das mag Origin zwar können,
> aber durch die Exe startest du es ja überhaupt nicht, also hat Ori keinen zugriff auf die Exe da es nicht weiß das du BF spielen willst.
> 
> Ich nutze ihn zwar (noch) nicht, aber solche Aussagen haben schon viele Publisher / Entwickler gesagt.



Da hast Du Recht. Hab ihc nicht dran gedacht  Origin wird momentan nicht gestartet. Da aber in 2 Jahren 80% der Gamer Origin installiert haben werden (wie bei Steam damals) und man vergisst seinen Crack zu entfernen gibts Ärger  Ein viel größeres Problem sehe ich das mit den Updates am laufenden Band. Wird BF3 ohne Origin immer Uptodate gehalten?


----------



## Krampfkeks (2. November 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> @ Vordack - Das mag Origin zwar können,
> aber durch die Exe startest du es ja überhaupt nicht, also hat Ori keinen zugriff auf die Exe da es nicht weiß das du BF spielen willst.
> 
> Ich nutze ihn zwar (noch) nicht, aber solche Aussagen haben schon viele Publisher / Entwickler gesagt.


 Battlelog macht nichts anderes als die Exe zu starten.


----------



## cinteX (2. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein viel größeres Problem sehe ich das mit den Updates am laufenden Band. Wird BF3 ohne Origin immer Uptodate gehalten?


 
Ja wird es.
Origin ist im prinzip genau das selbe wie Steam.
Plattforum um bequem games up2date zu halten.
So bereits geschehen mit dem ersten patch der released wurde. Direkt nach installation wurden bereits weitere 400mb runtergeladen und installiert.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. November 2011)

punkbuster wirds erkennen.


----------



## Vordack (2. November 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Battlelog macht nichts anderes als die Exe zu starten.


 
Aber wenn Origin nicht aktiv ist störts Origin nicht - das war der Gedankengang der hier verfolgt wird.

Punkbuster könnte in der Tat in Problem sein...


----------



## LostHero (2. November 2011)

Luuux schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht probieren an deiner Stelle. Mit Sandboxi kannst du zwar möglichen enthaltenen Viren vorbeugen, aber es wird ja SERVERSEITIG geprüft und evtl. dein Account gesperrt. Da ilft dir auch Sandboxi nichts ^^


 
So ein blödsinn.
Wenn du Origin und BF3 in einer Sandbox ausführst, ist das völlig legitim. Eine Sandbox ist nix anderes als eine virtuelle Version deines Betriebssystems (vereinfacht ausgedrückt).
Origin scannt sich auch in dieser Sandbox weiterhin einen Wolf, allerdings ist in der Sandbox nix anderes zu finden ausser Origin und BF3.
Auf die Daten/Programme die du ausserhalb der Sandbox auf deinem Primärsystem liegen hast, hat das Programm keinen Zugriff innerhalb der Sandbox.
Das hat rein garnix mit accountsperrung, hacken/cracken/what ever zu tun.


EDIT:
und was die Bedenken mit der EULA in Kombination mit einer Sandbox angeht:
auch die sind völlig unsinnig, bzw unbegründet.
Genau so gut könntest du einen neues System frisch aufsetzen, also Windows neu installieren, dem Computer und Besitzernamen auf "Horst" setzen und neben den Treibern für Graka und co nur Origin und BF3 installieren.
Das was Origin dort dan scannen kann ist im prinzip das, was Origin in einer Sandbox sehen/scannen könnte.

Also wo ist das problem?
In der EULA steht nirgends, dass du eben Origin / BF3 noch andere daten/programme auf dem System haben MUSST und dass du EA erlaubst eben diese zu scannen und zu übermitteln.

*Again:
Der Einsatz einer Sandbox ist weder illegal, noch verstößt es gegen die illegale EA EULA oder sonst was.*


----------



## suupar (2. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> So ein blödsinn.
> Wenn du Origin und BF3 in einer Sandbox ausführst, ist das völlig legitim. Eine Sandbox ist nix anderes als eine virtuelle Version deines Betriebssystems (vereinfacht ausgedrückt).
> Origin scannt sich auch in dieser Sandbox weiterhin einen Wolf, allerdings ist in der Sandbox nix anderes zu finden ausser Origin und BF3.
> Auf die Daten/Programme die du ausserhalb der Sandbox auf deinem Primärsystem liegen hast, hat das Programm keinen Zugriff innerhalb der Sandbox.
> ...


 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das er nicht meint das man wegen Sandboxie gebannt wird sondern das Serverseitig geprüft wird ob die .exe gecrackt ist und man deswegen gebannt wird...


----------



## Penetrox (2. November 2011)

Wer es ausprobieren will, Chip bietet sie als Download an 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Battlefield-3-No-Origin-Crack_52478168.html


----------



## Odin333 (2. November 2011)

Penetrox schrieb:


> Wer es ausprobieren will, Chip bietet sie als Download an
> 
> Battlefield 3 No-Origin Crack - Download - CHIP Online


 
Oh Gott, ich liebe chip.de!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Ist das nicht irgendwie traurig, dass man sein legal gekauftes Spiel mit einem Crack nutzen muss, um es anständig, ungestört und ohne Überwachung spielen zu können?
Wenn das so weitergeht, dann kann man Spiele wohl irgendwann nur noch mit Crack spielen, um dem ganzen Wahn zu entgehen.

Nein, liebe Spieleentwickler. Es ist nicht altmodisch, einfach nur die DVD einzulegen, ein spiel installieren, eventuell einen Patch zu laden und dann loszocken zu können. Ohne irgendwas zu aktivieren, ohne sich irgendwo zu registrieren, ohne einer Community beizutreten oder ohne immer Online sein zu müssen (bei einem Einzelspielerspiel). Das ist Service und nicht eure kriminellen Überwachungsprogramme.
Ich will nicht, dass ihr schaut, was ich wo im Spiel mache, wo ich sterbe. Ich will nicht, dass ihr irgendwo auf meiner Festplatte rumschnüffelt.
Ich will einfach nur in Ruhe ein Spiel genießen können!


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2011)

Cairilius schrieb:


> Der Entwickler bzw. das verantwortliche Team hinter Origin gehört einfach nur gefeuert - ebenso sollte EA aus diesem absoluten Missgriff lernen.


 
ja, genau
diese Fiesen Entwickler haben einfach heimlich da diese Abfragen mit rein Programmiert ohne irgendeinem Anzugträger davon zu erzählen, wie können die nur *facepalm*

naja, was wäre so ein Origin-Thread ohne Simbel


----------



## MaxVanDamme (2. November 2011)

Ha ha da kann ich einfach nur lachen ! Wenn wollen die sperren ?  Die können nicht einmal die mit Ausagen und Bildmaterialen bestätigten Cheater von den Servern bannen.


----------



## yami-sasuke (2. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Ja aber was intreessiert es mich ob die mein origin Konto sperren??Wenn ich wirklich ohne Origin auch online gehen kann,was ich nicht glaub??ABer falls dann sollen sies doch sperren da ich bestimmt nicht so blöd bin noch so einen murks mit Origin krake kauf-is doch logisch!! Und all die die eh nie online gehn wären doch froh wenn ihre daten gespeert werden und die zocken fröhlich SP
> SPrich das origin konto soll gespeert werden-wär doch klasse und ich bin trotzdem noch dabei
> Und nochwas : Origin ist doch jetzt schon TOT die haben NULL zukunft, und wenn doch dann zurecht
> Oder wer kauft dort noch was??


 
Das müsen wir bei star wars sehen ist ja ohne orgin^^


----------



## Coxinator (3. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Ja aber was intreessiert es mich ob die mein origin Konto sperren??Wenn ich wirklich ohne Origin auch online gehen kann,was ich nicht glaub??ABer falls dann sollen sies doch sperren da ich bestimmt nicht so blöd bin noch so einen murks mit Origin krake kauf-is doch logisch!! Und all die die eh nie online gehn wären doch froh wenn ihre daten gespeert werden und die zocken fröhlich SP
> SPrich das origin konto soll gespeert werden-wär doch klasse und ich bin trotzdem noch dabei
> Und nochwas : Origin ist doch jetzt schon TOT die haben NULL zukunft, und wenn doch dann zurecht
> Oder wer kauft dort noch was??


 
vlt solltest du genauer lesen. da steht, dass auch der Battlefield-Key gesperrt wird und dann ist nix mit online spielen ^^ vlt sogar auch SP


----------



## Memph (4. November 2011)

Der crack funktioniert tadellos und wurde sogar vom ccc gecheckt und ist auf chip.de zum download verfügbar.


----------



## chiubiu (4. November 2011)

*lustig...*



Memph schrieb:


> Der crack funktioniert tadellos und wurde sogar vom ccc gecheckt und ist auf chip.de zum download verfügbar.


 chip.de hab ich gefunden, quelle zum ccc ??

Lustig, wie manche Crackern mehr trauen als EA...ein Armutszeugnis für letzteren...


----------

